
Google may have to hand over info about a negative reviewer to a dentist - rahuldottech
https://edition.cnn.com/2020/02/14/tech/google-australian-dentist-review-case-scli-intl/index.html
======
Igelau
The practice in question, is called "asprodontics". The negative review
doesn't even appear to be listed right now. Otherwise, it's a solid 5-star
reputation.

"Awkward and uncomfortable" is about what I expect out of any trip to the
dentist, but getting sued for leaving a bad review isn't. This guy literally
just flushed his entire reputation over a single internet review. He may as
well have shot a lion.

~~~
tiew9Vii
Australia has some very tough defamation laws. It’s often called the
defamation capitol of the world.

I wonder if this incident has a knock on effect with other anonymous review
sites in Australia if you will be tracked down and sued for a negative review.

I saw the review, the best thing the dentist could of done and they did do was
reply along the lines of “we do not know who you are and do not have a record
of your visit, please contact us to talk”. So not quite sure why they took it
to the courts which will likely have caused far more negative publicity.

